# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Segellatten spannen zu stark

## Green Room

Hi,

ich surfe seit ca. 6 Jahren, bin kein absoluter Neuling mehr, habe aber natrlich immer noch eine Menge Erfahrungsdefizite.
Mein aktuelles Problem ist, dass bei meinem 6,6er Freeridesegel die Latten weit am Mast vorbeidrcken.
Die unterste Latte drckt sich fast bis ans hintere Ende des Masts.
Wirkt sich das negativ auf das Fahrverhalten des Segels aus?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich das ndern?
Habe die Latten schon in ihrer krzesten Einstellung.
Das Segel ist ein 6,6er North Natural, welches ich mit einem einfachen Mast (ohne Carbonanteil) fahre.
Bei meinem 5,0er North Natural tritt dieses Problem nicht auf. 
Dieses Segel fahre ich aber auch mit einem anderen Mast (mit hohem Carbonanteil).
VG Ulf

----------


## madame_soleil

Moin Ulf,
also ich fahre jetzt auch seit Kurzem mit eigenen Segeln und muss das Trimmen auch erst wieder richtig lernen.
Man hat mir erklrt, dass die Latten hchstens bis zur Hlfte des Mastes ragen sollen, damit sie noch vernnftig rotieren knnen. Und dass man das mit entsprechender Vorliekspannung einstellen kann. Also mehr das Vorliek spannen.
Wenn du sagst, dass du das Problem bei einem anderen Mast nicht hast, wrde ich mal schauen, ob der Mast, bei dem das Problem auftritt, die richtige Biegekurve/Lnge fr dein Segel hat. 
Ich habe einen 40% Carbon-Mast. Das ist kein hoher Carbon-Anteil und ich muss echt krass Kraft aufwenden, um den vernnftig durchzubiegen (zum Glck gibt es die North Verlngerung mit Ratsche), aber es geht und dann fhrt es sich auch gut.

----------


## wavemaster

Moin Ulf,
du hast das Problem schon fast selbst erkannt. Der Mast ist nicht optimal fr das Segel.
Leihe dir mal einen passenden Mast und rigge dann auf.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## Old Rob

Hey Ulf
kann ein falscher Mast sein, kann aber auch sein, dass du zu wenig spannst. Manchmal stimmen die Angaben bezglich Mastlnge nicht ganz und man muss ein paar cm mehr machen. Du siehst es ja auch am Loose Leech ob die Spannung stimmen kann.
Vielleicht hast du es nicht gesehen, aber hier im Forum gibt es unter Boards, Segel und Zubehr die Untergruppe: Fragen zu North-Produkten. Dort kriegst du Antwort von Leuten, die sich bestens mit North auskennen.

Gruss Robert

----------


## seegraser

hallo, 
ich habe auch ein Natural, jedoch grer, und nutze dafr einen rel einf Mast. Je nach Winddruck ziehe ich beim Aufbauen am Schoti etwas oder sehr krftig, um das Segel spter umzuswitchen, oft drcke ich mit der Faust nach der Wende kurz nach, strt nicht.

Viel schlimmer ist bei dem Segel das Verrutschen des Segellatten-T an dem Doppel-Riemen auen, da muss man etwas aufpassen und, trickytricky, bei Bedarf die   a n d e r e   Seite mit dem Schraubenzieher anhebeln, um die verrutschte Seite wieder richtig zu platzieren.

Segellatte krzeste Einstellung ? Wo ist denn bei dem Natural eine Einstellmglichkeit ? Bin ich blind ? Mein Sailloft hat Schrauebn auen ...

----------

